# f4f Hot Babe rideshare?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/nyregion/new-service-offers-taxis-exclusively-for-women.html


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Hot babe rideshare? Did you even read the article?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Hot babe rideshare? Did you even read the article?


What's so special about it?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Why'd you post it?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

This is just begging for a discrimination lawsuit...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Because it's a new rideshare and offers new opportunity to some drivers


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> This is just begging for a discrimination lawsuit...


How so? It's legal for a private business to hire only female employees.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> How so? It's legal for a private business to hire only female employees.


They only allow female customers though.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

While a place like a salon may typically cater to women, and a barber shop may typically cater to men, neither excludes the opposite gender directly. f4f being something that offers a service that might regularly service both but excludes one, can be seen as discrimination.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> While a place like a salon may typically cater to women, and a barber shop may typically cater to men, neither excludes the opposite gender directly. f4f being something that offers a service that might regularly service both but excludes one, can be seen as discrimination.


Sidecar figured out how to solve that a long time ago. Passenger can chose the driver. But driver doesn't reject anybody


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

If it's a private venue, you can limit people based on any criteria except race. The reason golf clubs got into trouble is because they're not always private venues, they rent out facilities to the general public. I think it would be hard to argue that an all-female spa should allow male clients. There are lots of all-female venues where men aren't allowed, in the U.S. Just off the top of my head, there's a tall ship that only takes girls, staffed by women.

Comments I've seen on this very board from male drivers about women prove there's a reason women don't always feel safe around men. When supposedly normal men talk about women like they're a juicy steak or a collection of nice body parts or something, and they "can't help it", "that's the way we're wired", that really doesn't promote feelings of safety.

How would you feel if your daughter were the focus of that type of attention? Well guess what, that's how you are supposed to view all women when you're providing a professional service, like they're your daughter, not a piece of meat.

The name of this thread is a small example.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> How so? It's legal for a private business to hire only female employees.


http://www.law360.com/articles/82868/man-hits-hooters-with-new-sex-discrimination-suit

I wouldn't be so sure about that. Remember the discrimination suit that Hooters lost?


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Are there male waiters at Hooters? Hooters stated they'd hire male bartenders and hosts. They didn't lose, they settled out of court.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Are there male waiters at Hooters? Hooters stated they'd hire male bartenders and hosts. They didn't lose, they settled out of court.


Read the terms of the settlement: hooters paid $3.5mm in damages and made 3 positions gender neutral. Sounds like a loss to me. They settled because they knew they couldn't win.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Read the terms of the settlement: hooters paid $3.5mm in damages and made 3 positions gender neutral. Sounds like a loss to me. They settled because they knew they couldn't win.


They should be take to court for making hot chicks wear those granny panties. I could find sexier panties in any Walmart in 5 minutes.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

puber said:


> They should be take to court for making hot chicks wear those granny panties. I could find sexier panties in any Walmart in 5 minutes.


There's likely a health code issue involved there since they're serving food.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> There's likely a health code issue involved there since they're serving food.


Oh, I see.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am ready to start my new ride share app here in Seattle. It's called Ride Em'

We have a lot of drive thru espresso/coffee stands here featuring scantily clad baristas brewing up your favorite drink in bikinis, lingerie, g-string and pasties etc. I figured I would just take that to the ride sharing community and get some of these gals on the road.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> We have a lot of drive thru espresso/coffee stands here featuring scantily clad baristas brewing up your favorite drink in bikinis, lingerie, g-string and pasties etc.


Maybe I need to move to Seattle...

We have a coffee shop chain here called Marylou's. They're known for only hiring attractive young white females, no bikinis though. They got into some trouble for it a few years back with a Federal investigation, so now they hire a few token chubby girls and/or minorities. One of their earlier advertising campaigns involved a couple of their girls squirting each other with chocolate syrup... but they've toned it down a bit over the last few years.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Maybe I need to move to Seattle...
> 
> We have a coffee shop chain here called Marylou's. They're known for only hiring attractive young white females, no bikinis though. They got into some trouble for it a few years back with a Federal investigation, so now they hire a few token chubby girls and/or minorities. One of their earlier advertising campaigns involved a couple of their girls squirting each other with chocolate syrup... but they've toned it down a bit over the last few years.


Those look like my kind of "Iced Mocha Girls" right there.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Those look like my kind of "Iced Mocha Girls" right there.


So long as the ice is applied for the 'correct' result.


----------

